# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg 2008

## schiene

Dieses Jahr findet das jährliche Thai-Festival in Bad Homburg vom 26. – 27. Juli statt.

----------


## Enrico

Wie gehabt, wie immer dabei. Räumt schon mal euer Bettzeug auf Sofa, dieses Jahr schlaft ihr mal dort   ::   ::

----------


## big_cloud

ist mir schlicht zu teuer, Anreise, Unterkunft usw.
da fahr ich lieber die 35 min zum Bock nach Essen, passt auch von meinem Schichtplan besser, feier da ab und roll meinen Schlafsack dort in der Gartenhuette aus   ::  hat mich selten mehr als nen Fuffi gekostet


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## big_cloud

Und den Bock geb ich mir dann von Anfang Mai bis Ende September monatlich!
Im April und Oktober bin ich eh in LoS.
Bitte ausdruecklich darum die Feten beim Bock nicht mit dem Stammtisch von T-R zu verwechseln.
Letzteren bleib ich naemlich auch fern .... einmal da gewesen reicht fuers Leben


Lothar

----------


## Dieter

Ich glaube, um irgendwelche Thaitreffen in D geniessen zu koennen, muss man speziell gestrickt sein und das Hirn an der Garderobe abgeben.

----------

In der Schweiz sollte bei Teilnahme an soclhen Festen der Geldbeutel stehts prall gefüllt sein. Ein 30 Bt.-Gericht kann umgerechnet schnell mal auf 12 - 15 Euro im Festzelt kommen. Exkl. Getränk versteht sich.......

----------


## big_cloud

ist in Bad Homburg nicht anders
wenn Du nicht Selbstversorger mit Picknick-Korb und Kuehltasche bist, zieht man dir das Fell ueber die Ohren

----------


## schiene

> ist in Bad Homburg nicht anders
> wenn Du nicht Selbstversorger mit Picknick-Korb und Kuehltasche bist, zieht man dir das Fell ueber die Ohren


So teuer isses ja nun auch nicht.Hab glaube für nen ordentliche Portion Thai-Essen 7 Euro bezahlt.

----------


## Enrico

Wer kommt alles? Auch wenn Essen zwischen 200 und 300 Eur kosten? Bier unbezahlbar ist und warm? Nee, war Spass. Also wir fahren wieder, Karo bestimmt auch und Schiene sowieso. Währe nett mal wieder neue am Tisch zu treffen. Erkennungsmerkmal: der Tisch mit den meisten Flaschen ganz unten gegenüber dem Kaffeebüdchen...   ::  , wir ham noch keinen der abräumt  ::

----------


## Robert

Kommt bei uns drauf an, ob Frau dann schon wieder Reisen mag.

Wie wärs denn mit eigenem Grill und so?   ::

----------


## Enrico

> Kommt bei uns drauf an, ob Frau dann schon wieder Reisen mag.
> 
> Wie wärs denn mit eigenem Grill und so?


Das ist Klar, wünsche gute Genesung und alles Gute. Aber eigener Grill wird gefährlich an der Stelle. aber mach ruhig   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Enrico,hast du dich schon entschieden?"Hotel schiene" oder Kurhaus?

----------


## Robert

> Enrico,hast du dich schon entschieden?"Hotel schiene" oder Kurhaus?


Er hat doch schon geschrieben, daß IHR diesmal aufs Sofa müßt...

----------


## guenny

Wir werden wieder da sein, und diesmal werden wir hoffentlich nicht an allen vorbeilaufen, Schiene kennen wir ja jetzt persönlich. Da fält das übersehen schwer  ::

----------


## Robert

So wird das dann wohl aussehen, damit uns keiner verfehlt:

----------


## Enrico

So, hab nun alles gebucht. Werden gegen 12 Uhr am Platz sein, nachdem wir am Hotel am Ort eingebucht haben. Hotel wegen der Kleinen, so kann Sawee wann immer sie will mit ihr aufs Zimmer und Vaddern hat Zeit für seine Fans  ::  

Habe auch T-Shirts bestellt, wie immer zu Spät. hoffe die sind noch rechtzeitig fertig. Also wer uns dann dieses Jahr nicht findet, den adoptier ich dann ...  ::  

Wir freun uns schon

----------


## schiene

> So, hab nun alles gebucht. Werden gegen 12 Uhr am Platz sein, nachdem wir am Hotel am Ort eingebucht haben. Hotel wegen der Kleinen, so kann Sawee wann immer sie will mit ihr aufs Zimmer und Vaddern hat Zeit für seine Fans  
> 
> Habe auch T-Shirts bestellt, wie immer zu Spät. hoffe die sind noch rechtzeitig fertig. Also wer uns dann dieses Jahr nicht findet, den adoptier ich dann ...  
> 
> Wir freun uns schon


12 uhr an welchem Tag?

----------


## schiene

hoffentlich sind die T-Shirts nicht rosa  ::

----------


## Enrico

> hoffentlich sind die T-Shirts nicht rosa


Deins ja   ::  

Wir kommen Samstag Vormittag und fahren Sonntag Abend wieder zurück

----------


## Enrico

So, Bahnticket ist gebucht, Hotel schon ne Weile. Hoffe ich treff mal parr Leute in Bad Homburg.   ::  

Freu mich schon auf Schiene und Frau. Wird mal wieder Zeit  ::  

Rest trifft sich am nun bekannten Platz!

----------


## schiene

Wir werden gegen 12Uhr am Samstag da sein.Wer als erster vor Ort ist,reserviert nen  Tisch nähe Bierstand/Bühne  ::  
Wer uns nicht findet,hier noch einmal meine Telefonnumer.  01733221117
Ausreden gibts also keine mehr  ::

----------


## Robert

Es gibt nun auch ein Programm:

*Samstag, 26.07.2008*

11.00 Eröffnung des Thai Fests 2008
11.30 Gesang: Suan Plu Chorus (20 Minuten)
12.00 Thai Boxkampf - Kunst (15 Minuten)
12.30 Gesang: Suan Plu Chorus (20 Minuten)
13.00 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Ram Chuy Chay Phram (5 Minuten)
13.15 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Phra Rahu Ra Phra Suriya (10 Minuten)
13.35 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Nai Luang Khong Phaen Din (12 Minuten)
14.00 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Sao Noi Chong Kraben (5 Minuten)
14.15 Thai Boxkampf - Kunst (10 Minuten)
14.30 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Manora Kinnari Ron (10 Minuten)
14.50 Tanz-Wettbewerb: Rabam Nok Yung (10 Minuten)
15.00 Gesang: Suan Plu Chorus (20 Minuten)
15.30 Tanz- Wettbewerb: Chuy Chay (10 Minuten)
15.50 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Chatupak Lila Thai (8 Minuten)
16.15 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Nata Yoka (10 Minuten)
16.30 Tanz-Wettbewerb: Si Nuan (5 Minuten)
16.45 Tanz- Wettbewerb: Ram Uay Porn Onwan (10 Minuten)
17.10 Tanz -Wettbewerb: Benjakai - Plaeng (12 Minuten)
17.35 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Rabam Kho Fon (10 Minuten)
18.00 Tanz- Wettbewerb: Sad Chatri (5 Minuten)
18.15 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Yo Yot Phra Lo (8 Minuten)
18.30 Tanz - Wettbewerb: Maha Nakorn Haeng Sai Nam (10 Minuten)

*Sonntag, 27.07.2008*

11.00 Thai Boxkampfkunst (15 Minuten)
11.20 Gesang: Suan Plu Chorus (20 Minuten)
11.50 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Palang Sattra Lanna Nakorn (15 Minuten)
12.15 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Soeng Sawing (5 Minuten)
12.30 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Soebsan Lanna (30 Minuten)
13.00 Gesang: Suan Plu Chorus (20 Minuten)
13.30 Thai Boxkampfkunst (15 Minuten)
13.50 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Rabam Si Pak (6 Minuten)
14.10 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Lila Yutthanari (10 Minuten)
14.30 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Alangkarn Isan Wichit (20 Minuten)
15.00 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Som Tam (5 Minuten)
15.15 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Mekkala - Ramasun (10 Minuten)
15.40 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Ram Thai Si Pak (15 Minuten)
16.15 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Lao Kratob Mai (8 Minuten)
16.35 Gruppentanzwettbewerb: Manam Haeng Paen Din (15 Minuten)
17.00 Gesang - Suan Plu Chorus (20 Minuten)
18.30 Preisverleihung des Einzel- und Gruppentanzwettbewerbs

Quelle

----------


## Enrico

Simmer schon daha???? Wie lange dauerts den nooooch???? Kann mans schon seeehen????

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

Wer kommt eigentlich nun noch so? Oder alle wieder getarnt? Denkt dran, ich erkenn euch an der IP!   ::   ::

----------


## Robert

Die Chancen stehen gut, vor allem bei dem Wetter, was für das WE nun angekündigt ist!

Aber ich hatte ja eh schon eigentlich zugesagt...

Watt simmer da eigentlich so ungeduldig, Vaddern?

----------


## Enrico

> Die Chancen stehen gut, vor allem bei dem Wetter, was für das WE nun angekündigt ist!
> 
> Aber ich hatte ja eh schon eigentlich zugesagt...
> 
> Watt simmer da eigentlich so ungeduldig, Vaddern?


Hehe, simmer schon daha? Freu mich halt, besonders das Guenny dieses Jahr dabei ist. Noch schöner währs wenn noch parr mehr kommen

----------


## schiene

Ein paar Bilder vom Fest 2008 in Bad Homburg

----------

Enrico, 

warum schauste denn so grimmig aus der Wäsche?

René

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico, 
> 
> warum schauste denn so grimmig aus der Wäsche?
> 
> René


Mach ich doch immer   ::

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Rene
> 
> Enrico, 
> 
> warum schauste denn so grimmig aus der Wäsche?
> 
> René
> 
> 
> Mach ich doch immer


Die Antwort hätte lauten müssen "...mir schien die Sonne zu stark in die Augen..."  ::

----------


## Enrico

Nix da, höchstens das mir zu kalt war   ::   ::

----------

